# Today's Take....



## Tony Wells (Oct 7, 2016)

I guess it's my turn......

This is what you can get if you beat the garage sale this weekend:


















































As you can see, I have not even gone through all of it yet. What you see is almost all USA, new, or like new drills, taps, end mills, lots of tool steel (mostly cobalt) and Starrett, Brown and Sharp.....all good stuff. The toolboxes are a mix of Kennedy and Craftsman back when they were made by the same factory. Got keys to everything, and there is still some stuff in the boxes. There is a smattering of misc raw materials also mixed in. Not much, but some copper and good tool steel. Price? I can't tell ya, you guys would send the cops down here.

Hope these pics work, I couldn't get our uploader to cooperate, so I went to my photobucket account. If they don't, bear with me and I'll get them up somehow.

Oh, and he has mics too, but I didn't need them. Starrett 436 for the most part. We're negotiating on some gear measuring instruments now.


----------



## TomS (Oct 7, 2016)

I hear the word "suck" in your future.

Tom S.


----------



## mikey (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah, and here it is ...



Wow, Tony, awesome score!


----------



## Andre (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow, that's a find of a lifetime! What condition are the boxes in?

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 7, 2016)

Boxes are in what I would call good to very good. They are dirty, but nothing that I can't clean off, I believe. The wheels on the roll around are the wide, heavy duty version and they are not full of chips. In fact they have almost no chips picked up. This guy stayed put most of the time, and said they had a full time cleaning crew. He worked at a GE plant where they built and rebuilt locomotives. There are some Pittsburgh Steeler stickers on them, but I may leave them. They been there a while and might take the paint off if I remove them.
Have all the original keys, and all the locks work as they should. That's not a big deal to me, in my own shop, but it shows his care of his tools. The tools and instruments are immaculate. He's going to put everything I didn't take in the garage sale. I'm tempted to go back and get the rest of it just because it will be cheap. Some of you guys could probably use some of the stuff I left behind simply because I already have 2 or 3 of. He also gave me some custom gages that were used to gage wear on certain parts of the truck axles, but I won't have any use for them. One is in a nice custom wooden box that I believe will house one of my boring heads with very little modification. The gages are hardened, but machinable, so I can always make some other gage or something out of them.


----------



## dieselshadow (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice score.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 7, 2016)

So where is all this treasure? 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 7, 2016)

Make sure you go to church on Sunday and repent for this thievery...    8^)


----------



## rgray (Oct 7, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Oh, and he has mics too, but I didn't need them


So when did "need" ever count for anything? I'm sure you don't need most of that stuff!!! Send it my way!
Nice haul. We're gonna have to hear that price though...no getting outa it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow, very cool!


----------



## chips&more (Oct 7, 2016)

I can hear the vacuum leak all the way in California!


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 7, 2016)

rgray said:


> So when did "need" ever count for anything? I'm sure you don't need most of that stuff!!! Send it my way!
> Nice haul. We're gonna have to hear that price though...no getting outa it.



I would not hold my breath.....


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks like a lifetime of tool purchases.  Sounds like you bought from the (retired?) machinist himself rather than his heirs; I'm sure he feels better knowing that his stuff will be put to good use and taken care of.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 7, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> I guess it's my turn......
> 
> This is what you can get if you beat the garage sale this weekend:
> 
> ...


 I thought that I done well at an estate sale yesterday, Darex M5 drill sharpener, quick set vise and misc starred scales for under 50 bucks. Your haul makes me feel like I payed too much.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice score,   And of cores


----------



## FLguy (Oct 7, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> I guess it's my turn......
> 
> This is what you can get if you beat the garage sale this weekend:
> Don't seem to come across any thing like that here in the retirement state of Florida; and yes you suck. P.S. enjoy!!
> ...


----------



## mcostello (Oct 7, 2016)

I think You just sucked all the tools up as far as California.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 7, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Oh, and he has mics too, but I didn't need them.


I'll bet there isn't anything there you did NEED, perhaps could use, though.

_Edit:_ i'd have done the same thing, for sure.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, to be honest, I do start feeling a little bit guilty after having 3 of some things.......so I stop lol

I figure it just makes stuff easier to find when I need it. If I can't find one, I'll find one of the others hidden around here.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Oct 7, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Well, to be honest, I do start feeling a little bit guilty after having 3 of some things.......so I stop lol
> 
> I figure it just makes stuff easier to find when I need it. If I can't find one, I'll find one of the others hidden around here.



Awesome score!!! Looks like I need to start going to garage sales.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 7, 2016)

You Suck Tony! 
GREAT SCORE!!!!!


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, I'm having second thoughts, I have to admit. I may go back and clean him out. He's saving me some special gear instruments, so I have to go back anyway, but he told me he's going to take whatever is left to the pawn shop, and that just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## dieselshadow (Oct 7, 2016)

Nobody likes you.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 7, 2016)

LOL.....he does! He's happy it's going to another machinist. And, in the interest of total disclosure, I know the guy. Not a long time, but long enough to call a friend. So it's not like I just stumbled onto some fellow getting ready to have a garage sale. He asked if I was interested in looking over some of his stuff he was going to sell, and of course you all can see what my answer was. And he's less than 5 miles from my shop. I told him he was welcome to come make chips any time, so that put a smile on his face too. It's in his blood, like so many of us after many years of chopping iron.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 8, 2016)

Now I have to find some use for all the P-type part off blades. I don't use them. I strictly use carbide inserts. I'm sure I'll find a lot of that stuff I won't use.


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 10, 2016)

Great find, Tony! You can feel free to send anything that you won't use my way!  Congrats.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh, I'm sure I will find more than I need on some stuff. I really don't use that much tool steel on the lathe, but there is a bunch of it, a lot of it new, USA, cobalt. Some of the cutters are specials, so kind of limited use but more of it is just standard stuff, taps and dies. I'll end up with 4 or more sets of parallels and mag bases, etc. Those I am undecided about. There are also a good number of P type parting tools. I'm not even sure I have a holder for them, having converted to inserted parting a long time ago. Honestly, the majority of the materials I work with don't cut all that well with HSS. Cobalt helps, but it can't beat carbide. I can see most of the HSS going away.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 10, 2016)

I just heard from him. The garage sale didn't do too well. One guy looked at the mics and asked what they were for. So now, I am negotiating a bulk purchase for whatever he has left. I am pretty sure I won't need or want any of it, or not much, so I'll put it up for sale. Might be some good bargains.


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 11, 2016)

Please let me know what and when...good chance I'll take some of it off of your hands.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 11, 2016)

It will be in the classifieds here. Looks like maybe I'll pick it all up tomorrow.


----------

